# Comment avoir une adresse IP US ??



## aphro_fg (30 Août 2007)

Bonjour à vous,

Voilà j'espère que je post bien où il faut....

J'essaye de trouver un moyen d'avoir une IP US, mais je n'y connais rien en Internet/Réseau et tous les tuto que je trouve sont pour les PC User donc je m'en remets à vous.

J'ai lu qu'il fallait passer par un proxy mais je ne connais pas du tout la marche à suivre, ni même concretement comment cela fonctionne. 
En cherchant dans les preferences systeme j'ai bien trouvé dans "Réseau" un onglet proxy, mais aucune idée de la manière dont le parametrer.

Si vous aviez une réponse, ce serait sympa 

Merci  à vous !!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2007)

c'est pour contourner un truc ca , non?

il te suffit de trouver un serveur proxy am&#233;ricain 
Mais attention
il faut en g&#233;neral que le proxy soit authentiquement masqueur de l'IP ( la tienne) et non simple relais
( beaaucoup de proxys ne sont pas des masqueurs)

Pour info il y a des extensions firefox qui g&#232;rent les proxys de facon assez facile


----------



## tivinz (30 Août 2007)

Si c'est pour du surf, utilise cette page : http://tools.rosinstrument.com/cgi-proxy.htm

(en choisissant un proxy US dans la liste)

Cela devrait faire l'affaire sans avoir &#224; modifier ta configuration r&#233;seau.


----------



## juve17 (11 Juin 2008)

aphro_fg a dit:


> Bonjour à vous,
> 
> Voilà j'espère que je post bien où il faut....
> 
> ...



HOTSPOTSHIELD répond à ton besoin.


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

Merci les gars, MacGé va se retrouver dans la liste des sites "dangereux" du gouvernement. :rateau:


----------



## Zyrol (12 Juin 2008)

Décidément...
Je ferme ce sujet.

Vous comprendrez que discutez sur un forum public de la manière de contourner une protection mis en place  n'est pas possible.


----------

